# Scary!



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/14)

This guy... 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda (23/2/14)

*facepalm*


----------



## Melinda (23/2/14)

ok lasted 3 minutes...


----------



## BhavZ (23/2/14)

speechless


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/14)

Hahahaha its so hectic hes such a arrogant fool

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

W T F !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

